# Membership Applications for 2018-2019



## younothat

Membership Applications for the 2018-2019 season are now available from:  http://www.ussoccerda.com/overview-join-the-academy
Boys Application
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeRse2dJI8xuYzuAglx1q9Q_IS3vTfw8ptXwaLVD3p66BlJqA/viewform

Girls Application
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSe4cvBsF6Lv9ugdsyl3f27UyOWul5z7SvcNrESeL641KjfOzw/viewform

Age Groups:

U-12 (2007), U-13 (2006), U-14 (2005), U-15 (2004), U-16/17 (2002/2003), & U-18/19 (2000/2001)  6 total


----------



## SBFDad

younothat said:


> Membership Applications for the 2018-2019 season are now available from:  http://www.ussoccerda.com/overview-join-the-academy
> Boys Application
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeRse2dJI8xuYzuAglx1q9Q_IS3vTfw8ptXwaLVD3p66BlJqA/viewform
> 
> Girls Application
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSe4cvBsF6Lv9ugdsyl3f27UyOWul5z7SvcNrESeL641KjfOzw/viewform
> 
> Age Groups:
> 
> U-12 (2007), U-13 (2006), U-14 (2005), U-15 (2004), U-16/17 (2002/2003), & U-18/19 (2000/2001)  6 total


Unfortunate US Soccer chose to not break out U16 and U17 age groups. This will have an impact on the development of a large number of 2003s as they sit on the bench in favor of playing 2002s. Same shit, different year.


----------



## True love

SBFDad said:


> Unfortunate US Soccer chose to not break out U16 and U17 age groups. This will have an impact on the development of a large number of 2003s as they sit on the bench in favor of playing 2002s. Same shit, different year.



This U.S. soccer Academy is just pure bull shit just like the national team. How can you don't have a single age group. (03) U16?. The U16 age group in soccer is the biggest tradition all over the world, YES THE U.S SOCCER IS GOING BACKWARD. REVERSE. UNDERDEVELOPED.


----------



## full90

The double year for 03/02 is so idiotic it's crazy. That is such a big year of growth and maturity and us soccer risks losing tons of kids who are still small or it hasn't clicked yet. You've invested 2 years of consistent development in the 03's...why scrimp on them now? 
If this is about development, why not continue to invest? 
Can someone explain the rationale behind two age groups in one? What's the advantage from US Soccer's side?


----------



## El Clasico

One Hundred Million doesn't buy what it use to buy so USSF little short on cash.  What we have now is for payola. Not to worry, now they are going to start f'ing the girls too so that should bring in some extra cash. Once we hit two hundred million, we can re-visit this conversation.


----------



## mahrez

LAFC going with calendar year age groups only so no plans for the combined age group teams for the boys.

The girls age groups still not set by ussda.

"The Girls’ Development Academy is currently in the first year of the program. Academy Leadership is in the stage of observation and analysis about any potential age groups for expansion, e.g. U-13, U-16 single age, etc. If the Academywere to expand, all clubs that complete this application would also be considered for additional potential age groups and would receive communication prior to confirming participation. Note: Existing Academy Clubs do not need to apply for any potential expansion, they will automatically be considered for any additionalage group expansion"

Hopefully da reconsiders those combined age groups


----------



## tylerdurden

SBFDad said:


> Unfortunate US Soccer chose to not break out U16 and U17 age groups. This will have an impact on the development of a large number of 2003s as they sit on the bench in favor of playing 2002s. Same shit, different year.


I heard about this recently and thought I was mistaken when I heard it. It will play out exactly like you said..a bunch of '03s are going to be sitting on the bench. Who is making these decisions?


----------



## younothat

full90 said:


> The double year for 03/02 is so idiotic it's crazy. That is such a big year of growth and maturity and us soccer risks losing tons of kids who are still small or it hasn't clicked yet. You've invested 2 years of consistent development in the 03's...why scrimp on them now?
> If this is about development, why not continue to invest?
> Can someone explain the rationale behind two age groups in one? What's the advantage from US Soccer's side?


Seems like a lot of investment clubs, players, and coaches made for 2-3 years w/ the 2003 group that maybe not be played forward.

Lets say 25% of the those players make the combined 18-19' u16/17 team(s) that's 75% attrition which is a tough bill to swallow for the 100+ U15 clubs around the country.

I guess the make believe pyramid looks better with a age funnel on the top in a slide or powerpoint but in the real world those teams are broken up, investment down the drain  and we're  reinterpreting  the calendar year split debate again after we all thought was settled w/ the new standards.  Nope lets stick with the old ways & waste some more resources


----------



## SBFDad

mahrez said:


> LAFC going with calendar year age groups only so no plans for the combined age group teams for the boys...


How will LAFC manage this in the future if US Soccer doesn’t clue in? Are you saying that when the 04s are U17s, your 05s (U16s) will not be on a combined 04/05 team? If so, how will the 05s get the necessary games they need to improve and develop? Hopefully USSF wises up by then, but it they don’t?


----------



## Socal United

Someone much smarter than US Soccer(so anyone) will get creative and create a league for those teams so that those teams can stay together.  All it will take is one person willing to say "(insert academy here), we are creating a league for the 03 and 05 teams to play in games equal to those that they played in the previous years, same set up, etc.  We would love for you to be involved."  I think it would be that easy, am I missing something?  Those of you waiting around for US Soccer to get a clue well.....


----------



## DefenseWins

Socal United said:


> Someone much smarter than US Soccer(so anyone) will get creative and create a league for those teams so that those teams can stay together.  All it will take is one person willing to say "(insert academy here), we are creating a league for the 03 and 05 teams to play in games equal to those that they played in the previous years, same set up, etc.  We would love for you to be involved."  I think it would be that easy, am I missing something?  Those of you waiting around for US Soccer to get a clue well.....


Isn't this what they're doing on the girls side with the creation of the DPL?


----------



## jpeter

DefenseWins said:


> Isn't this what they're doing on the girls side with the creation of the DPL?


No Girls DPL is a 2nd team type of league where players are trying to develop into 1st team players. 

Besides ayso ussda seems like the only org still doing combined age groups.  At least ayso has a valid reason, they don't have enough players for individual age group teams after a certain age u14+.   Not the case with da plenty of teams and players.

CSL premier has a bunch of former da boys teams now, maybe they will continue down this route or create "super premier" or something like that.


----------



## DefenseWins

jpeter said:


> No Girls DPL is a 2nd team type of league where players are trying to develop into 1st team players.


Technically yes.  But if you're on the G03 DA team this year and don't make the combined team next year, you'll most likely play in the DPL no?  (assuming you stay with the same club)


----------



## boomer

Socal United said:


> Someone much smarter than US Soccer(so anyone) will get creative and create a league for those teams so that those teams can stay together.  All it will take is one person willing to say "(insert academy here), we are creating a league for the 03 and 05 teams to play in games equal to those that they played in the previous years, same set up, etc.  We would love for you to be involved."  I think it would be that easy, am I missing something?  Those of you waiting around for US Soccer to get a clue well.....


Not that easy. If any of those gap-year teams want to have their players keep DA status that year they cannot play in a league that isn't blessed by USSDA. Rules are very strict on what US Soccer will allow for full-time DA players, both boys and girls.


----------



## Socal United

DP your best 5-6 kids


----------



## boomer

Socal United said:


> DP your best 5-6 kids


That's only 6 DA games. What's the use? And how does LAFC and LAG manage that? Can't DP anyone.


----------



## USC

With all the bashing going on with the MNT and USSF structure, is applying for DA status really worth it?  Sounds more like a prestige title rather then development for the children.


----------



## mahrez

Application submission process closed on Mon 12/3.  

Should be interesting to see if any new local socal clubs join?   Pretty sure some of the existing one will get additional age group teams although LAFC will not be going past U15/2004.

Have good info that some international & MX club partnerships applied so that might be a surprise if they get in.

So what other clubs might be expanding or getting in for 18-19?


----------



## YNWA 96

mahrez said:


> Application submission process closed on Mon 12/3.
> 
> Should be interesting to see if any new local socal clubs join?   Pretty sure some of the existing one will get additional age group teams although LAFC will not be going past U15/2004.
> 
> Have good info that some international & MX club partnerships applied so that might be a surprise if they get in.
> 
> So what other clubs might be expanding or getting in for 18-19?


Just curious why LAFC will not expand beyond the U15/04 age group next year?


----------



## True love

Breaking news

LAFC sign 19 yr old Uruguayan youth international forward Diego Rossi

http://www.espn.com/soccer/major-league-soccer/story/3311611/lafc-signs-uruguayan-youth-international-forward-diego-rossi


----------



## INFAMEE

Diego is a young and exciting attacking player," LAFC coach Bob Bradley said in a statement. "His experiences at Penarol and his ability fit perfectly with our vision of the team we are building at LAFC. *We believe Diego will mature into a top-class player*."

This here sent chills up my spine.


----------



## mahrez

Clubs are getting notifications and the details should be posted soon, so next week basically

For the clubs in the SW applying from u12 to +u13,4 question:
http://www.ussoccerda.com/2017-boys-u-13-14-club-map

+1-3 more to round out the existing 13 teams for a total of 14-16 seems possible for dev: u12-14 clubs in the SW div if there is expansion?  +1 at least is my guess

Alright post up when have any 18-19 info...


----------



## futbol10

Can't believe there hasn't been any news yet.  Last year USSDA made it public by February 3rd.  Wonder what the hold up is this year...


----------



## justneededaname

futbol10 said:


> Can't believe there hasn't been any news yet.  Last year USSDA made it public by February 3rd.  Wonder what the hold up is this year...


I've heard the reason it is taking so long is there is going to be a big jump in the number of teams in the U13 and U14 age groups and at those age groups SoCal is going to get carved up into San Diego and LA divisions. Personally, I am hoping this is not the case.


----------



## BJ18

justneededaname said:


> I've heard the reason it is taking so long is there is going to be a big jump in the number of teams in the U13 and U14 age groups and at those age groups SoCal is going to get carved up into San Diego and LA divisions. Personally, I am hoping this is not the case.


That would align with what they are doing at the U12/2006 age group.   And if they want to create a wider funnel to bring in more kids it makes sense.   So if you look at the 2006 age group, that would mean possibly adding Legends, LA Premier & TFA into the U13 & U14 age groups for the LA region and Rebels, Chula Vista, Murrieta Surf & West Coast/OC Surf for the San Diego region.


----------



## lovethisgame

this is supposed to be a reverse funnel..isn't it turning into just another league. this is no longer cream of the crop. hope I'm wrong because after watching alot of these games, I can see the difference between academy games and flight 1 Coast or SCDSL. we have so much talent out here, I'm sure smarter people than I know what they're doing. good day all


----------



## 3leches

Word on the pitch is that TFA will be the U12, U13 age groups next season.


----------



## hattrick3

3leches said:


> Word on the pitch is that TFA will be the U12, U13 age groups next season.


I’ve heard it’ll be U12, U13, and U14 for TFA.


----------



## justneededaname

It definitely means the week-to-week competition will be much lower. Next year's U14 San Diego teams will spend more time playing teams the quality of Nomads (U13s are 0-11 with a -44GD) and never get to play teams like LAFC, LAG, and LAUFA. 

As a parent, what I love about the DA is:

1. Quality of the week-to-week competition
2. Quality of the roster my child is training with
3. Few or no tournaments
4. Less pressure on the players to win (sure I keep a league table spreadsheet like everyone else, but this is nothing like the pressure of CRL last year)

Adding teams is going to diminish the first two items on the list. It will also increase the pressure on winning as there is a lot more pressure to win when playing local clubs because of the competition for talent.

I see this as nothing but negative.  I would rather see a shake up of clubs than an addition. For example, ditch Santa Barbara and add TFA. Keep only one of Strikers and Pats and add West Coast (OC Surf). Maybe give Legends or Murietta Surf a chance instead of Arsenal. Definitely drop Nomads and replace them with Rebels.

Thanks for letting me vent so I can move on, as there is nothing I can do about it and few viable alternatives.


----------



## DefenseWins

lovethisgame said:


> this is supposed to be a reverse funnel..isn't it turning into just another league. this is no longer cream of the crop. hope I'm wrong because after watching alot of these games, I can see the difference between academy games and flight 1 Coast or SCDSL. we have so much talent out here, I'm sure smarter people than I know what they're doing. good day all


I agree, it does seem to be just another league.  But we can't pick out the cream of the crop while it's still growing.  You don't plant one orange tree, if you're an orange producer, in hopes for 100% return on your one tree.  

It is suppose to be a funnel, yes.  However, if you truly look at it it's more of a double funnel.  There is a tight funnel between U12 and U13 going from 21 to 13 teams.  Not only that, the rosters go from 26 kids to 18 kids.  That's a lot of kids that don't go on and continue to play in the DA.  Kids that haven't even hit puberty.  Kids that haven't been able to show their talent on a big field.  Field size is a game changer for a lot of kids.  Then between U15 and U17, even though the amount of teams don't really change, you lose 1/2 of the kids due to combined age grouping.  The funnel at this stage makes sense, and an adjustment is truly needed at the youngers.

In regards to the rumors of adding teams and splitting the U13 and U14 division, that is exactly what I was thinking justneedaname.  Right now the 06's play each team 3 times, imagine having to play Nomads 3 times!  Your team would be better off playing a team from CRL.  If that rumor is true, I would hope that at the very least the divisions will cross play at least one game with each other.  It would be the cherry on top if they just eliminated some under performing clubs and replaced with them with clubs from their same geographical location.


----------



## justneededaname

DefenseWins said:


> It would be the cherry on top if they just eliminated some under performing clubs and replaced with them with clubs from their same geographical location.


And only in some cases is it a matter of under performing. In others it is a matter of getting better local knowledge to be able to choose. At U13 I think both Pats and Strikers have good teams. It is always worth the drive to watch my son play them. But we play them on the same same fields. That is not enough geographic diversity in OC. A team like West Coast might give better coverage of the area and more representation from south OC (I am a San Diegan so please excuse me if I am totally wrong).

In San Diego, Surf, Albion, and LAGSD are about the right distance apart. But Nomads sits almost half way in between Surf and Albion. You can see it when you look at the Nomads roster. It is full of players who either never made it to the Surf or Albion A teams or spent too much time on the bench on those teams and decided to leave. Rebels covers a unique geography in south San Diego and one that is full of talent, many of whom cannot get themselves to training with Surf or Albion because of time and distance.

I don't think an expansion has much of anything to do with trying to increase the number of kids in the funnel and has a lot to do with pressure from clubs like SDSC, Rebels, CV etc that not having DA teams is killing their business at the younger ages.


----------



## watfly

justneededaname said:


> I don't think an expansion has much of anything to do with trying to increase the number of kids in the funnel and has a lot to do with pressure from clubs like SDSC, Rebels, CV etc that not having DA teams is killing their business at the younger ages.


No question they are feeling pressure from those clubs but what exactly do you mean its "killing their business at the younger ages?"  If you mean they're losing kids going from U12 to U13, since they currently only have U12 DA, I get that.  It sucks to lose a kid that's been with your club to another club because you can't offer the same program, but its certainly not killing the programs at the younger ages.   I know SDSC can't satisfy the existing demand at the younger age groups. (Full disclosure I'm a SDSC parent that has a kid going into DA).  Rebels appears to be doing well with youngers as well.  I'm not going to lose any sleep if SDSC doesn't get U13 or U14 academy, I have no illusions of my son playing for the national team, but I would feel bad for the current SDSC U12's that have outperformed all but one of the clubs that has DA at U13 and above.

It's a bummer to see the shape of Nomads program now.  I believe the U12 and U13 teams only have one win between them.  They were the cream of the crop for decades.  I wonder what happened there?


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> It's a bummer to see the shape of Nomads program now.  I believe the U12 and U13 teams only have one win between them.  They were the cream of the crop for decades.  I wonder what happened there?


They’re a mess. I was watching their u12s before we played them. Zero direction during warmup. Kids had no idea what to do on their own. Just very disorganized... maybe decent coaching during the game and comparable individual players but the lack of leadership seems to have caught up to them.


----------



## True love

Wow where is everybody at, lol, we need to jumpstart up back the soccer  talks, here is some updates on the southwest and northwest U15 standings, what team you think will make the wildcard for U15 southwest Final playoff spot, LAUFA is the only team in the southwest Division with fewer games played 14.


Southwest U15 Standing 
——————————————————————————————————————
1) LA Galaxy U-15 Games 17 - Wins 15 - Losses 1 - Ties 1 - Pts 46 
——————————————————————————————————————
2) FC Golden State U-15 Games 17 - Wins 15 - Losses 2 - Ties 0 - Pts 45 
——————————————————————————————————————
3) San Diego Surf U-15 Games 18 - Wins 12 - Losses 3 - Ties 3 - Pts 39
——————————————————————————————————————
4) Albion SC U-15 Games 16 - Wins 10 - Losses 4 - Ties 2 - Pts  32
——————————————————————————————————————
5) Barca Academy U-15 Games 15 - Win 7 - Losses 6 - Ties 2 - Pts 23
——————————————————————————————————————
6) Pateadores U-15 Games 17 - Wins 6 - Losses 8 - Ties 3 - Pts 21
——————————————————————————————————————
7) Los Angeles United Futbol Academy U-15 Game 14 Wins 4 Ties 5 Pts 17
——————————————————————————————————————-
8) Nomads SC U-15 Games 17 - Wins 4 - Losses 9 - Ties 4 - Pts 16
——————————————————————————————————————-
9) Strikers FC U-15 Games 15 - Wins 4 - Losses 9 - Ties 2 - Pts 14
——————————————————————————————————————-
10) Arsenal FC U-15 Games 18 - Wins 2 - Losses 13 - Ties 3 - Pts 9
——————————————————————————————————————
11) Real So Cal U-15 Games 18 - Wins 1 - Losses 12 - Ties 5 - Pts 8
——————————————————————————————————————



Northwest U15 Standing 
——————————————————————————————————————
1) De Anza Force U-15 Games 20 - Wins 11 - Losses 5 - Ties 4 - Pts 37                              

2) Crossfire Premier U-15 Games 17 - Wins 10 - Losses 3 - Ties 4 - Pts 34

3) San Jose Earthquakes U-15 Games 18 - Wins 10 - Losses 5 - Ties 3 Pts 33

4) Seattle Sounders FC U-15 Games 13 - Wins 8 - Losses 1- Ties 4 - Pts 28

5) Silicon Valley Soccer U-15 Games 20 -Wins 8 - Losses 10 - Ties 2 - Pts 26

6) Vancouver Whitecaps U-15 Games 13 - Wins 6 - Losses 5 - Ties 2- Pts 20

7) Portland Timbers U-15 Games 15 - Wins 5 - Losses 8 - Ties 2-  Pts 17

8) Ballistic United SC U-15 Games 19 - Wins 4 - Losses 12 - Ties 3- Pts 15

9) Sacramento Republic U-15 Games 17 - Wins 3 - Losses - 12  Ties 2 Pts 11

10) Santa Cruz Breakers U-15 Games 18 Wins 1 Losses 13 Ties 4 Pts 7


----------



## lvnsocr

DA U12 West LA Standings-


----------



## myusername

U15 has no playoffs


----------



## RedDevilDad

lvnsocr said:


> DA U12 West LA Standings-
> View attachment 2105


Looking at your image, I'd encourage you to add a column of percentage of available points. Since, the teams have played a variant number of games, technically ranking on points acquired isn't the most accurate because a team that has more games could have more points regardless of win ratio.  You could take the number of games, say column I. Then in column J, write =I1*3 and drag down to auto populate down.  Then you could create another column that takes the number of points in column B and then divide B1 by I1 (and set the cell type as a percentage).  (=B1/I1) That would then give you what percentage of available points does that team actually acquire.  The base logic is that the best teams get the most available points.  Then you could rank on that as well. 
Just a thought.


----------



## lvnsocr

RedDevilDad said:


> Looking at your image, I'd encourage you to add a column of percentage of available points. Since, the teams have played a variant number of games, technically ranking on points acquired isn't the most accurate because a team that has more games could have more points regardless of win ratio.  You could take the number of games, say column I. Then in column J, write =I1*3 and drag down to auto populate down.  Then you could create another column that takes the number of points in column B and then divide B1 by I1 (and set the cell type as a percentage).  (=B1/I1) That would then give you what percentage of available points does that team actually acquire.  The base logic is that the best teams get the most available points.  Then you could rank on that as well.
> Just a thought.


Yeah, I could but I won't, you are more than welcome to if you would like. It is only intended to be a snap shot showing the vast differences in the level of play many have spoken about in all ages of DA. By looking at it you can get a grasp of the top of the age group, mid tier teams and lower level. The number of  games played by each team is fully disclosed.


----------



## RedDevilDad

lvnsocr said:


> Yeah, I could but I won't, you are more than welcome to if you would like. It is only intended to be a snap shot showing the vast differences in the level of play many have spoken about in all ages of DA. By looking at it you can get a grasp of the top of the age group, mid tier teams and lower level. The number of  games played by each team is fully disclosed.


No worries... stats interest me. I won’t tell you that I extrapolate our stats like goals per game, etc in mine.


----------



## lvnsocr

RedDevilDad said:


> No worries... stats interest me. I won’t tell you that I extrapolate our stats like goals per game, etc in mine.


lol, more power to you, I am definitely not a numbers person, had a little extra time and wanted to see if our age group matched some of the others that have been mentioned.


----------



## lvnsocr

It's official.  TFA
 received expansion for U13 and U14


----------



## RedDevilDad

Not contradicting you, but in an email today, DA said they’d announce officially on Friday and will post then. Sounds like some clubs have been notified in advance of the press release.


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

Congrats to TFA, much deserving of the expansion USSDA finally got one right. Over the years they have consistently displayed the best soccer and developed players at an astonishing rate. Their 06 group is a special one and the best team in the age group. I have seen them play and its beautiful to see their style of play and their dominance over opponents. Their coach has to be one of the best around, wouldn't mind my son playing for him . Pretty sure LAFC and Galaxy  not to thrilled they got the expansion , what does this mean for these MLS clubs ?  What does Galaxy do now that they cant count on TFA players coming to them? What does LAFC do ? lets see how TFA impacts these clubs?


----------



## SoccerisFun

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Congrats to TFA, much deserving of the expansion USSDA finally got one right. Over the years they have consistently displayed the best soccer and developed players at an astonishing rate. Their 06 group is a special one and the best team in the age group. I have seen them play and its beautiful to see their style of play and their dominance over opponents. Their coach has to be one of the best around, wouldn't mind my son playing for him . Pretty sure LAFC and Galaxy  not to thrilled they got the expansion , what does this mean for these MLS clubs ?  What does Galaxy do now that they cant count on TFA players coming to them? What does LAFC do ? lets see how TFA impacts these clubs?


While I agree it is much deserved, to say they have showed dominance over their opponents isn't accurate.  The 06 team is very good but they aren't the best team in the age group.  Their top 06 team lost to Legends this year, I believe.  And this won't affect the MLS teams at all.   They will still get their pick of players.   And keep in mind, this is only for U12-U14.   TFA still has crappy fields and is really unorganized.  One day you could show up for a practice and learn it's canceled because someone has the fields.  That's just reality.   Again, it's only 3 age groups and it won't change the mass exodus of younger players to the MLS clubs unless TFA gets olders, and that won't happen.   The only team this hurts will be LAUFA.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Fishme1

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Congrats to TFA, much deserving of the expansion USSDA finally got one right. Over the years they have consistently displayed the best soccer and developed players at an astonishing rate. Their 06 group is a special one and the best team in the age group. I have seen them play and its beautiful to see their style of play and their dominance over opponents. Their coach has to be one of the best around, wouldn't mind my son playing for him . Pretty sure LAFC and Galaxy  not to thrilled they got the expansion , what does this mean for these MLS clubs ?  What does Galaxy do now that they cant count on TFA players coming to them? What does LAFC do ? lets see how TFA impacts these clubs?


LOL !!! Im sure MLS clubs are shaking in their boots. TFA is a good club, however the impact wont be as significant as you appear to make it.


----------



## SBFDad

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Congrats to TFA, much deserving of the expansion USSDA finally got one right. Over the years they have consistently displayed the best soccer and developed players at an astonishing rate. Their 06 group is a special one and the best team in the age group. I have seen them play and its beautiful to see their style of play and their dominance over opponents. Their coach has to be one of the best around, wouldn't mind my son playing for him . Pretty sure LAFC and Galaxy  not to thrilled they got the expansion , what does this mean for these MLS clubs ?  What does Galaxy do now that they cant count on TFA players coming to them? What does LAFC do ? lets see how TFA impacts these clubs?


LAFC and LAG should be thrilled that TFA were approved. This means at least two more competitive games per season for them. And they will just recruit those players at the U15 level now, after puberty is in full swing and you have a better idea of a player’s growth and potential.


----------



## USC

Who else got academy status in U12 and who else got expansions?  Anyone know?


----------



## RedDevilDad

USC said:


> Who else got academy status in U12 and who else got expansions?  Anyone know?


I was told, via email, a press release would go today. Nothing official yet. Shocked that US Soccer is late to the party.
Bwahaha


----------



## JackZ

USC said:


> Who else got academy status in U12 and who else got expansions?  Anyone know?


West Coast FC / OC Surf awarded U13 and U14. Now they have U12-U14.


----------



## socrlvr

Legends got U13 & U14, I heard LA Premier did also but that is not confirmed directly.


----------



## USC

Looks like everyone got bumped up and got 13/14...any news on new u12 DA clubs?


----------



## RedDevilDad

In response to asking about the promised March 2nd press release of who will have a U13 club... 
Take it for whatever you want... just sharing the info.  Not saying your club is or isn't telling the truth.  We all know our club would never fudge the truth in order to keep players.


----------



## Zvezdas

Nothing is official yet...thanks for the email!


----------



## jayjay

Any additional update on when US Soccer is going make these announcements?


----------



## RedDevilDad

jayjay said:


> Any additional update on when US Soccer is going make these announcements?


I was told 3 days ago that it would be yesterday or today.  Yesterday, they were active in announcing the schedule for the Summer Showcase.  I am hoping today they are active in announcing clubs. I have also been told that no clubs have been notified in advance.


----------



## Zvezdas

TFA took down their announcement...


----------



## focomoso

RedDevilDad said:


> I was told 3 days ago that it would be yesterday or today.


They've been saying "any day now" for over a month...


----------



## younothat

There is  some restructuring going on and new discovery divisions proposed so we might be in for a bit of a surprise 

Don't want to steal the announcement's thunder, but I'm not sure anybody knows all the details yet but I think the clubs and everybody will need some time to digest the changes coming.


----------



## Zvezdas

...we all heard there will be new divisions, based on geographical location and possibly new u12s...


----------



## RedDevilDad

focomoso said:


> They've been saying "any day now" for over a month...


For real.  Lol.  I have to alternate who I talk to so I don't ask too often to get frozen out.


----------



## Zvezdas

16 new DA clubs and 66 new DA teams!


----------



## Zvezdas

https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2018/03/09/16/38/20180309-news-development-academy-welcomes-16-new-clubs-for-2018-19-season


----------



## RedDevilDad

Man.  Scooped me. Haha... good job.


----------



## focomoso

I sure hope they split up the Southwest u-13s because it'll have 20 teams next year. Hopefully they'll mirror the u-12s with 10 in LA and 10 in SD.


----------



## Zvezdas

Congrats to VC Fusion/BF310 for getting U12 DA for Oxnard area! Congrats to TFA, LA Premier, Chula Vista, OC Surf (West Coast FC), LA Galaxy SD, Murrieta Surf, Legends FC, San Diego SC for getting expansion! Will see how will this work this fall for U13 in terms of organization, new division or same traveling to SD or OC for one match only...


----------



## Futbolgolden

Congratulations to all teams expanding and new. Any news on clubs partnering up with others. Example VC Fusion/BF310? 
All these just rumours?


----------



## what_the??

Devil's advocate....

While there are some deserving clubs (ex: TFA), I don't really understand the expansion. These age groups have some very poor performing teams. If development is the goal, competition is a key element. Currently, my son plays a meaningful game about every 3rd week. Many of these games are total blowouts. I don't mind driving anywhere for a game...my issue is driving a long ways for bad game. The DA should re-assess - remove teams/clubs that under perform or are placed poorly due to location. Delayed expansion would be great...there is obviously not enough talent/coaches/structure/commitment to produce competitive teams as it is...(check standings from other socal threads). The level of competition is pretty bad. My fear is that this expansion continues to dilute the competition.


----------



## watfly

I was under the impression that in the past that U13, u14 were a combo deal, that you couldn't just get a single year.  Obviously I was mistaken.  Interesting that CV FC got U13 but Rebels didn't, I guess it's possible they didn't apply.


----------



## focomoso

watfly said:


> I was under the impression that in the past that U13, u14 were a combo deal, that you couldn't just get a single year.


It used to be this way, but they've changed it.


----------



## SBFDad

Looks like LAUFA’s 03s age out next year. Some good players in that group. It’ll be interesting to see where those players land.


----------



## Zvezdas

Its not about the US Soccer criteria (for DA clubs), mostly its about infrastructure and money! How can you otherwise explain Fusion (BF310) getting that u12, apparently to be located in Oxnard? Of what, 20 So Cal DA clubs, how many really have majority of their coaches with A or B license, good fields, specific recognizable playing philosophy, history of winning major regional/national tourneys or producing impact college/national team players? My guess maybe 5-8...


----------



## USC

Zvezdas said:


> Congrats to VC Fusion/BF310 for getting U12 DA for Oxnard area! Congrats to TFA, LA Premier, Chula Vista, OC Surf (West Coast FC), LA Galaxy SD, Murrieta Surf, Legends FC, San Diego SC for getting expansion! Will see how will this work this fall for U13 in terms of organization, new division or same traveling to SD or OC for one match only...


No hating, but what a waste.  Fusion hasn’t had any good boys teams and BF310 is a relatively new club and Brad Friedel left BF310.  I don’t see them pulling any kids from Oxnard.  What a joke!


----------



## Batman

Fusion didn’t even have a B2007 team and BF310 got second to last in Gold, with no other tournament participation.

La Esperanza and Oxnard PAL are always doing good in Oxnard, surprised nothing is done by them


----------



## GKDad65

Diluting talent, massing more cash, just another league, very disappointing.


----------



## 66 GTO

If I'm understanding correctly someone said there will be an LA region and a San Diego for u13s next season. Would be nice if DA would schedule 2 games vs teams within the region and one vs other region 
Instead of 3 games


----------



## focomoso

GKDad65 said:


> Diluting talent, massing more cash, just another league, very disappointing.


Where is the cash being massed from? Most of the DA teams are free. Also, I'm curious what you're disappointed with. What would you like to have seen happen?


----------



## Zvezdas

The myth of fully funded DA teams lol, aside from two mls sides, Pats and TFA none of the other clubs are free! Parents pay the regular club fee, plus coaches cost of traveling, equipment, at olders you gotta pay for airline tickets and hotel to Vancouver, San Jose etc.


----------



## SBFDad

focomoso said:


> Where is the cash being massed from? Most of the DA teams are free. Also, I'm curious what you're disappointed with. What would you like to have seen happen?


I’ll take this one.

Very few DA programs are free. So it’s a marketing ploy for those pseudo-academy clubs to recruit average players, put a DA badge on the jersey, and appear relevant. Raise fees across the club and/or increase teams with the lure of playing DA within that club if a player is deemed worthy.

Disappointed with the continued dilution of the talent pool in SoCal. The better teams with the better players can’t get a competetive game most weeks. Look at the records across most age groups and it’s a case of the haves and the have-nots. DA was set up to provide the most competetive training and game environment in order to scout, ID, and develope talent for the highest levels of play in the country. Without consistently competetive games, players with elite potential will under-develop.

Ideally, there would be contraction, not expansion. Consolidate the talent into fewer teams, which would lead to more competetive, more meaningful games.


----------



## focomoso

Zvezdas said:


> The myth of fully funded DA teams lol, aside from two mls sides, Pats and TFA none of the other clubs are free! Parents pay the regular club fee...


Golden State is also funded and LA Premier announced that they will be funded next year. I don't know about the rest.



Zvezdas said:


> ...plus coaches cost of traveling, equipment, at olders you gotta pay for airline tickets and hotel to Vancouver, San Jose etc.


Sure, but that money doesn't go to US soccer.


----------



## focomoso

SBFDad said:


> Ideally, there would be contraction, not expansion. Consolidate the talent into fewer teams, which would lead to more competetive, more meaningful games.


I hear what you're saying, but wouldn't that mean that, in LA at least, the same 4 teams would play each other over and over? Or else they'd have to travel farther and farther to find games?


----------



## SBFDad

focomoso said:


> I hear what you're saying, but wouldn't that mean that, in LA at least, the same 4 teams would play each other over and over? Or else they'd have to travel farther and farther to find games?


Yes, and I see no problem with that. Better to play a good team 4 times a season and be challenged, than what is currently happening. I think you can pare the league (2004s for example) down to 5-6 teams. The better players on those lesser teams cut will gravitate to those remaining.


----------



## YNWA 96

SBFDad said:


> Yes, and I see no problem with that. Better to play a good team 4 times a season and be challenged, than what is currently happening. I think you can pare the league (2004s for example) down to 5-6 teams. The better players on those lesser teams cut will gravitate to those remaining.


I totally disagree, playing each team 3 times is bad enough, 4 would be even worse.  The kids would get bored playing the same team over and over again and thus the challenge is gone.  Every league has its good teams and bad, including the professional leagues EPL, La Liga, etc.  The diversity in each teams style of play is the challenge and the good teams need to find the key to unlock it each week .  For the good teams their challenge is to stay consistent and not fall in to the style of play of the weaker team.  The challenge for the weaker team is to compete and raise their level of play.  

Each game presents a development opportunity no matter if the score is 1-1, 1-0 or 7-0, it should be up to the coach to identify that development opportunity and coach accordingly.


----------



## osvaldo

focomoso said:


> Golden State is also funded and LA Premier announced that they will be funded next year. I don't know about the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but that money doesn't go to US soccer.


LA Premier DA is going to be fully funded? Are  you sure? I'd be very pleasantly surprised. Can anyone confirm that? Bumpy start for them this season with Boys U12 DA. Maybe they want to recruit some boys over?


----------



## numero15

YNWA 96 said:


> I totally disagree, playing each team 3 times is bad enough, 4 would be even worse.  The kids would get bored playing the same team over and over again and thus the challenge is gone.  Every league has its good teams and bad, including the professional leagues EPL, La Liga, etc.  The diversity in each teams style of play is the challenge and the good teams need to find the key to unlock it each week .  For the good teams their challenge is to stay consistent and not fall in to the style of play of the weaker team.  The challenge for the weaker team is to compete and raise their level of play.
> 
> Each game presents a development opportunity no matter if the score is 1-1, 1-0 or 7-0, it should be up to the coach to identify that development opportunity and coach accordingly.


Playing lower competition is bad on so many levels... the speed of play, decision making, forming bad habits, the list of reasons goes on and on. Not sure what anybody gains when you haven’t won a game, only scored 5 goals or so all year, and your GD is way over 50??

One day, maybe there will be enough talent to support this many teams, right now there isn’t. So it will slow the development of the better players, mediocre teams will get to wear the DA patch, parents are happy, clubs can brag, everyone gets a trophy, etc. in the end we will have a mediocre DA league dominated by a few. 

And.... to mention La Liga or the EPL makes no sense.  My guess is that the players on Barca are already developed. Those leagues are about money and winning. No comparison.


----------



## focomoso

osvaldo said:


> LA Premier DA is going to be fully funded? Are  you sure? I'd be very pleasantly surprised. Can anyone confirm that? Bumpy start for them this season with Boys U12 DA. Maybe they want to recruit some boys over?


I was surprised as well, but it's true. From http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/la-premier-boys-da-expansion-announcement

"In addditon, LA Premier has committed additional resources to our boys program to remove any financial barriers for particpation this year in both the BU-12 and BU-13 age groups. Through partnerships and sponsorships, players wishing to earn a place with our Boys Development Academy Program will be able to do so without having to contribute financially. This effort by LA Premier is designed to offer this incredible opportunity to more players in our community and seek to compete at the highest level of the sport in the country."


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

Ussoccerda league should have promotion and relegation. And USSDA team coaches should cut and recruit way more often. These teams hold on to mediocre players for way to long. This is professional and it’s cut throat time people. It’s that simple. Your team sucks, the team gets relegated. The player sucks, the player gets cut. I’m not a rocket scientist but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night. Please don’t reply to me if you’re an imbecile. My time is important to me.


----------



## focomoso

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Ussoccerda league should have promotion and relegation.


This I completely disagree with. One of the main advantages of the DAs, at least at the younger ages, is that they don't have standings or promotion / relegation. From personal experience with many "flight 1" Coast teams, the coaches are more worried about the standings than developing players. This leads to timit coaching. If you have a kid who can play center back, he plays only center back all season because the coach is worried someone else might make a mistake and let in an extra goal or two. This isn't good for that center back and it isn't good for the other kids who might benefit from playing there. Whereas, on the DA, the coach is free to play the kids at positions that benefit the kids, not the scoreline. He can take risks and not have to worry about being relegated. 

Winning games at u12, 13 and 14 near the bottom of the list of importance. What's important is developing players and players develop when they are free to try things and fail - until they succeed. 

If you look at the DA standings, it's true that some teams are winning more than others. Some of this comes down to recruiting, but some also has to do with the kind of soccer the teams are playing. I'd rather my kid be on a team that plays good, positive soccer and loses a lot than be on a team that wins all the time by playing... less good soccer. And I assure you, this is exactly what's happening at the younger DA levels.


----------



## espola

focomoso said:


> This I completely disagree with. One of the main advantages of the DAs, at least at the younger ages, is that they don't have standings or promotion / relegation. From personal experience with many "flight 1" Coast teams, the coaches are more worried about the standings than developing players. This leads to timit coaching. If you have a kid who can play center back, he plays only center back all season because the coach is worried someone else might make a mistake and let in an extra goal or two. This isn't good for that center back and it isn't good for the other kids who might benefit from playing there. Whereas, on the DA, the coach is free to play the kids at positions that benefit the kids, not the scoreline. He can take risks and not have to worry about being relegated.
> 
> Winning games at u12, 13 and 14 near the bottom of the list of importance. What's important is developing players and players develop when they are free to try things and fail - until they succeed.
> 
> If you look at the DA standings, it's true that some teams are winning more than others. Some of this comes down to recruiting, but some also has to do with the kind of soccer the teams are playing. I'd rather my kid be on a team that plays good, positive soccer and loses a lot than be on a team that wins all the time by playing... less good soccer. And I assure you, this is exactly what's happening at the younger DA levels.


Why does the DA have standings?


----------



## JPS

focomoso said:


> This I completely disagree with. One of the main advantages of the DAs, at least at the younger ages, is that they don't have standings or promotion / relegation. From personal experience with many "flight 1" Coast teams, the coaches are more worried about the standings than developing players. This leads to timit coaching. If you have a kid who can play center back, he plays only center back all season because the coach is worried someone else might make a mistake and let in an extra goal or two. This isn't good for that center back and it isn't good for the other kids who might benefit from playing there. Whereas, on the DA, the coach is free to play the kids at positions that benefit the kids, not the scoreline. He can take risks and not have to worry about being relegated.
> 
> Winning games at u12, 13 and 14 near the bottom of the list of importance. What's important is developing players and players develop when they are free to try things and fail - until they succeed.
> 
> If you look at the DA standings, it's true that some teams are winning more than others. Some of this comes down to recruiting, but some also has to do with the kind of soccer the teams are playing. I'd rather my kid be on a team that plays good, positive soccer and loses a lot than be on a team that wins all the time by playing... less good soccer. And I assure you, this is exactly what's happening at the younger DA levels.


----------



## JPS

All this talk about DA being for development purposes and not about winning is just rhetoric and it doesn't exist in reality. How many coaches do you know that don't do their damn best to win games to build their resume and/or secure their jobs? let's not be dreamers here. no coach will insert a kid in a position that causes him to lose. I think the talent is being diluted in DA. it will end up being the same as SCDSL in a few years. That's why the soccer isn't getting anywhere in this country. lackluster,  unsure leadership that changes its mind every 2-3 years.


----------



## JPS

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Ussoccerda league should have promotion and relegation. And USSDA team coaches should cut and recruit way more often. These teams hold on to mediocre players for way to long. This is professional and it’s cut throat time people. It’s that simple. Your team sucks, the team gets relegated. The player sucks, the player gets cut. I’m not a rocket scientist but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night. Please don’t reply to me if you’re an imbecile. My time is important to me.


----------



## JPS

Totally agree. We must start to narrow down the top talent around U13-U14 in order to be competitive globally. There are many leagues like SCDSL available for second tier players that can produce exciting soccer for them and also produce a few late bloomers that can still be identified and sent to academy. Let's not make the academy a training grounds to see whether a 13 year old has talent or what his position should be in the field. Academy shouldn't be a place for that.


----------



## justneededaname

focomoso said:


> Winning games at u12, 13 and 14 near the bottom of the list of importance. What's important is developing players and players develop when they are free to try things and fail - until they succeed.


I agree. This weekend my son's club played multiple kids up on several of their teams instead of playing them with their regular teams. Across the board their teams either lost or tied. But it was the right thing to do. In an environment with promotion and relegation, they would not have been given that chance.

But, while I disagree on promotion and relegation, I am totally against adding addition clubs and teams to the DA. Playing lower competition is just bad. There should be a few DA teams that actively draw and recruit the top players from all of the surrounding clubs.


----------



## Wez

focomoso said:


> I hear what you're saying, but wouldn't that mean that, in LA at least, the same 4 teams would play each other over and over? Or else they'd have to travel farther and farther to find games?


4 teams would be pretty bad, but going from the current 13 in the U13 age group, down to 8-9 would definitely help to consolidate talent.  Any less and you would run into problems with very talented kids not be able to play on a DA team because of geography.

The scoreboard is the ultimate judge of successful results, but doesn't always tell the story as to what happened on the field.  I'm not convinced this seasons results so far tell a story of all the talent being concentrated in the top 2-3 teams and the other teams being just glorified flt 1.


----------



## focomoso

espola said:


> Why does the DA have standings?


They don't. Not at the younger ages.


----------



## focomoso

JPS said:


> no coach will insert a kid in a position that causes him to lose.


This is false in my experience. The good coaches - the ones who are really interested in player development over stats (that aren't even supposed to be kept) - do.


----------



## JPS

focomoso said:


> This is false in my experience. The good coaches - the ones who are really interested in player development over stats (that aren't even supposed to be kept) - do.


----------



## JPS

So what's the difference between the academy and other leagues? Why not just stop counting goals and just go have fun. we can do the same in high schools. colleges,etc.... for all sports. Don't keep track of scores. it sounds more like a psychotherapy than competitive sports. At some point in every sport, it needs to get serious and competitive. if my kid is not talented in soccer, I can't expect the top level program like academy to stay in constant development stage until he catches up or if he ever does. He may be better in a different sport or other activities.U12, U13, is really the time that you will know if your kid can play at a high competitive level soccer. Be honest with yourself.


----------



## USC

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Ussoccerda league should have promotion and relegation. And USSDA team coaches should cut and recruit way more often. These teams hold on to mediocre players for way to long. This is professional and it’s cut throat time people. It’s that simple. Your team sucks, the team gets relegated. The player sucks, the player gets cut. I’m not a rocket scientist but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night. Please don’t reply to me if you’re an imbecile. My time is important to me.


I agree, promotion/relegation is needed in the DA league, as well in MLS!

Also, there is an over emphasis on coaches credentials in The DA....if these coaches are so much better, why do they get their butts kicked when they play vs coaches that have lower licenses?  What’s the excuse after they lose?   Well, we are developing, we don’t focus on winning!  Whatever!  It’s just a BS excuse.  In reality, the smaller Club is the one that IS developing the players, because they had the team/kids for awhile and taught the players great fundamental soccer.  When a DA team gets the players, most are already developed!  A DA club will not recruit any undeveloped kids!  The kids in DA need more structure/discipline, rather than development! 

DA should morphed into an open league, where no club gets special treatment...I reassure you that the competition will be much better, more clubs will work together and it will be better for the children.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

Definitely the DA needs to shrink and get all the bad teams and bad players out..  conentrate more on the kids with talent. You can tell by age 12 and 13... some kids just don’t belong. Some teams just don’t belong. And some clubs just don’t belong. Instead of casting a wider net to catch more fish ( mediocre talent ), how about just going after the lobster ( excellent talent and I.Q. ). And promotion and relegation will work,  cause teams who are just big and fast and play long ball who’s coach is just out to win and does not develop WILL NOT BEAT ANY QUALITY DA TEAM. LAFC is a good example of development.


----------



## Fishme1

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Definitely the DA needs to shrink and get all the bad teams and bad players out..  conentrate more on the kids with talent. You can tell by age 12 and 13... some kids just don’t belong. Some teams just don’t belong. And some clubs just don’t belong. Instead of casting a wider net to catch more fish ( mediocre talent ), how about just going after the lobster ( excellent talent and I.Q. ). And promotion and relegation will work,  cause teams who are just big and fast and play long ball who’s coach is just out to win and does not develop WILL NOT BEAT ANY QUALITY DA TEAM. LAFC is a good example of development.


LAFC teams are overpowering with a mix of small and tall kids.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

Ussoccer needs more scouts. Not just ordinary scouts but good scouts, and a hell of a lot more. USA is huge way bigger than Europe. And then these scouts need to stop focusing on size and speed as if that’s all you need. They need to focus on first touch, techniques, and quality. Stop going after what they think is potential and start going after the gifted.. and we all seen the gifted kid. The one who never falters in a game.. hardly makes mistakes. Doesn’t crack under pressure. Makes it all look easy. Every move is smo. So smooth that is effortless for him or her while another kid struggles. Every pass every touch over and over again a thousand games.. knows the rules better than the refs.. out smarts his opponents.. so quick on restarts..  gains every opportunity for his or her team. It’s not the flashy kid. It’s the unoticed kid. It’s the kid that can play every position likes he or she’s been playing it their whole life. Its inate. No questions asked. It’s not the kid who powers every shot over the crossbar and we all say “Oh that was close!!”  It’s the kid who slots it in the corner just outside the goalie’s grasp. That’s the kid you want.


----------

